# Heding to Petronis



## jonnyshark (May 12, 2009)

So guys we have the bug to goand try Petronis tomorrow night(Sat) got any good reports or ideas?

I know the weather is kind of iffy but we want to go.

I'll post report when we get back.

Jonny


----------



## 1bandit (Jul 17, 2009)

<TABLE style="BORDER-BOTTOM: transparent 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: transparent 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: transparent 1px solid; BORDER-RIGHT: transparent 1px solid" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 width="100%" align=center><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #000 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: #000 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #000 1px solid; BORDER-RIGHT: #000 1px solid" rowSpan=2 align=middle></TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #000 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: #000 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #000 1px solid; BORDER-RIGHT: #000 1px solid" colSpan=3 align=middle><SPAN class=normalBold>Waves </TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #000 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: #000 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #000 1px solid; BORDER-RIGHT: #000 1px solid" colSpan=2 align=middle><SPAN class=normalBold>Winds </TD></TR><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #000 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: #000 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #000 1px solid; BORDER-RIGHT: #000 1px solid" align=middle><SPAN class=normalBold>Height </TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #000 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: #000 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #000 1px solid; BORDER-RIGHT: #000 1px solid" align=middle><SPAN class=normalBold>Direction </TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #000 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: #000 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #000 1px solid; BORDER-RIGHT: #000 1px solid" align=middle><SPAN class=normalBold>Mean Period </TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #000 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: #000 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #000 1px solid; BORDER-RIGHT: #000 1px solid" align=middle><SPAN class=normalBold>Direction </TD><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #000 1px solid; BORDER-LEFT: #000 1px solid; BORDER-TOP: #000 1px solid; BORDER-RIGHT: #000 1px solid" align=middle><SPAN class=normalBold>Speed </TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dadada"><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>Sat Mar 27 2 AM EDT </TD><TD style="align: left"><TABLE style="align: left" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 80px; BACKGROUND: #8080ff; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>0.98 ft. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>ESE </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>6.25 </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>NE </TD><TD align=left><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 80px; BACKGROUND: #00a8a6; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>14.7 kts. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>Sat Mar 27 5 AM EDT </TD><TD style="align: left"><TABLE style="align: left" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 80px; BACKGROUND: #8080ff; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>1.05 ft. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>ESE </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>6.19 </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>E </TD><TD align=left><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 80px; BACKGROUND: #00a8a6; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>15.0 kts. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dadada"><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>Sat Mar 27 8 AM EDT </TD><TD style="align: left"><TABLE style="align: left" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 83px; BACKGROUND: #8080ff; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>2.89 ft. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>SE </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>3.21 </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>E </TD><TD align=left><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 83px; BACKGROUND: #00a8a6; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>17.0 kts. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>Sat Mar 27 11 AM EDT </TD><TD style="align: left"><TABLE style="align: left" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 84px; BACKGROUND: #8080ff; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>3.05 ft. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>SE </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>3.96 </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>ESE </TD><TD align=left><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 84px; BACKGROUND: #00a8a6; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>17.4 kts. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dadada"><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>Sat Mar 27 2 PM EDT </TD><TD style="align: left"><TABLE style="align: left" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 80px; BACKGROUND: #8080ff; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>3.22 ft. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>SE </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>4.13 </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>SE </TD><TD align=left><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 80px; BACKGROUND: #00a8a6; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>14.8 kts. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>Sat Mar 27 5 PM EDT </TD><TD style="align: left"><TABLE style="align: left" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 74px; BACKGROUND: #8080ff; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>3.38 ft. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>SE </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>4.30 </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>SE </TD><TD align=left><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 74px; BACKGROUND: #00a8a6; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>10.5 kts. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dadada"><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>Sat Mar 27 8 PM EDT </TD><TD style="align: left"><TABLE style="align: left" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 72px; BACKGROUND: #8080ff; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>3.71 ft. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>SE </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>4.45 </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>SE </TD><TD align=left><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 72px; BACKGROUND: #00a8a6; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>9.33 kts. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>Sat Mar 27 11 PM EDT </TD><TD style="align: left"><TABLE style="align: left" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 78px; BACKGROUND: #8080ff; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>4 ft. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>SSE </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>4.70 </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>SSE </TD><TD align=left><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 78px; BACKGROUND: #00a8a6; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>13.5 kts. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dadada"><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>Sun Mar 28 2 AM EDT </TD><TD style="align: left"><TABLE style="align: left" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 76px; BACKGROUND: #8080ff; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>3.87 ft. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>SSE </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>4.76 </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>SSE </TD><TD align=left><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 76px; BACKGROUND: #00a8a6; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>12.4 kts. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>Sun Mar 28 5 AM EDT </TD><TD style="align: left"><TABLE style="align: left" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 77px; BACKGROUND: #8080ff; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>3.41 ft. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>S </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>4.81 </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>S </TD><TD align=left><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 77px; BACKGROUND: #00a8a6; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>12.6 kts. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dadada"><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>Sun Mar 28 8 AM EDT </TD><TD style="align: left"><TABLE style="align: left" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 79px; BACKGROUND: #8080ff; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>2.95 ft. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>SW </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>4.81 </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>S </TD><TD align=left><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 79px; BACKGROUND: #00a8a6; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>14.2 kts. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>Sun Mar 28 11 AM EDT </TD><TD style="align: left"><TABLE style="align: left" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 82px; BACKGROUND: #8080ff; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>2.59 ft. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>W </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>4.79 </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>S </TD><TD align=left><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 82px; BACKGROUND: #00a8a6; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>16.6 kts. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dadada"><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>Sun Mar 28 2 PM EDT </TD><TD style="align: left"><TABLE style="align: left" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 87px; BACKGROUND: #8080ff; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>2.23 ft. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>WNW </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>4.78 </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>WSW </TD><TD align=left><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 87px; BACKGROUND: #00a8a6; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>19.4 kts. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>Sun Mar 28 5 PM EDT </TD><TD style="align: left"><TABLE style="align: left" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 89px; BACKGROUND: #8080ff; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>2.1 ft. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>NW </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>4.78 </TD><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>W </TD><TD align=left><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1 align=left><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 89px; BACKGROUND: #00a8a6; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>21.1 kts. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #dadada"><TD align=middle><SPAN class=normal>Sun Mar 28 8 PM EDT </TD><TD style="align: left"><TABLE style="align: left" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=1><TBODY><TR><TD style="WIDTH: 86px; BACKGROUND: #8080ff; align: left"><SPAN class=normal>2.62 ft. </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Be careful and safe.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

if you can, wait till the end of the month.....


----------



## jonnyshark (May 12, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

hmmmm. maybe next week.

Jonny


----------

